# Umurumda or Umrumda



## FlyingBird

What is correct?


----------



## snoopymanatee

The correct one is "_umurumda_".


----------



## Nihilus

No, _umrumda_ is the correct version. A typical case of vowel dropping.


----------



## Rallino

Nihilus said:


> No, _umrumda_ is the correct version. A typical case of vowel dropping.


Can we have your source, please?

As snoopyman said, the correct spelling is _umurumda_, with three u's. (TDK).


----------



## Nihilus

My mistake, then. Strange.



> Ünlü Düşmesi
> 
> 1. İki heceli bazı kelimeler ünlüyle başlayan bir ek aldıklarında ikinci hecelerindeki dar ünlüler düşer: ağız / ağzı, alın / alnı, bağır / bağrım, beniz / benzi, beyin / beynimiz, boyun / boynu, böğür / böğrüm, burun / burnu, geniz / genzi, göğüs / göğsün, gönül / gönlünüz, karın / karnı, oğul / oğlu; çevir- / çevril-, devir- / devril- vb.
> 
> 2. Ünlüyle başlayan ek aldıklarında vurgusuz orta hecesindeki dar ünlüsü düşen kelimelerle oluşturulan ikilemelerde ikinci kelimenin dar ünlüsü düşmez: ağız ağıza, burun buruna, koyun koyuna (yatmak), omuz omuza, devirden devire, nesilden nesile, oğuldan oğula, şehirden şehire vb.
> 
> 3. İçeri, dışarı, ileri, şura, bura, ora, yukarı, aşağı gibi sözler ek aldıklarında sonlarında bulunan ünlüler düşmez: içerde değil içeride, dışardan değil dışarıdan, ilerde değil ileride, şurda değil şurada, burda değil burada, orda değil orada, yukarda değil yukarıda, aşağda değil aşağıda vb.
> 
> http://www.tdk.org.tr/index.php?opt...lu-Dusmesi-&catid=50:yazm-kurallar&Itemid=132


----------



## xxblade

I think it is _umrumda. _The u vowel should drop.


----------



## FlyingBird

I am confused now 

Somebody told me umurumda and somebody told umrumda,and now i asking my self what is the true


----------



## Rallino

TDK, Turkish Language Academy, has _umurumda_. So that's the only option when you write. In spoken, you will hear both, and it's up to you.


----------



## Reverence

In _umur_, the stressed syllable is 'mur'. When you pronounce the word "umurumda", it almost takes the form of "umuğrumda." A stressed syllable, even after it gives up the stress to inflection, doesn't lose its vowel. The correct spelling is _umurumda_, not _umrumda_.


----------

